# [USB]Automontage

## Napoleon

Miaou à tous,

Jusqu’à récemment, l’automontage fonctionnait dans Thunrar par simple clique sur le nom d’un perifirique usb

Mais suite à une MÀJ je ne parviens plus à monter depuis les utilisateurs normaux.

Pourtant, depuis un utilisateur qui apartiens aux groupes usb et plugdev, voilà ce qui se passe lorsque je tente de monter une partoche :

```
mount /edv/sde1 ~/test

mount: seul le superutilisateur peut exécuter cette commande
```

Et voici mon fstab (qui n’a pas changé).

Depuis cette MÀJ, le seul moyen de monter une clé usb est de passer par root ce qui n’est pas viable :/

Auriez-vous, je vous prie, une idée sur le sujet ?

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Depuis cette MÀJ, le seul moyen de monter une clé usb est de passer par root ce qui n’est pas viable

 

T'aurais pas une idée des maj que tu as faites?

 *Quote:*   

> mount /edv/sde1 ~/test
> 
> mount: seul le superutilisateur peut exécuter cette commande

 

Ca c'est plutot normal si tu ne défini pas d'entrées dans le fstab.

Sinon, si tu lance thunar dans un terminal ca dit quoi quand tu essais de monter la clé?

----------

## Napoleon

Salut, et désolé du retard, j’étais en déplacement :/

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Depuis cette MÀJ, le seul moyen de monter une clé usb est de passer par root ce qui n’est pas viable 
> 
> T'aurais pas une idée des maj que tu as faites?

 

À cette heure-ci, non plus vraiment :D

[quote="sebB"] *Quote:*   

> mount /edv/sde1 ~/test
> 
> mount: seul le superutilisateur peut exécuter cette commande

 

Ca c'est plutot normal si tu ne défini pas d'entrées dans le fstab.

Mouai, en même temps, avant je n’avais pas non plus d’entrée dans le fstab et par ailleurs le fstab n’a pas été modifié par la MÀJ

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Sinon, si tu lance thunar dans un terminal ca dit quoi quand tu essais de monter la clé?

 

Il ne se passe rien, aucun message :(

Parcontre, lorsque j’utilise thunar-volman (le greffon de thunar dédié au montage) j’obtiens le message suivant :

```
$ thunar-volman --device-added /media/sdd1

thunar-volman: Il n'y a pas de périphérique correspondant au chemin sysfs "/media/sdd1"

```

----------

## sebB

 *Napoleon wrote:*   

> Mouai, en même temps, avant je n’avais pas non plus d’entrée dans le fstab et par ailleurs le fstab n’a pas été modifié par la MÀJ 

 

Je n'ai pas dis que le fstab avait été modifié, simplement que même lorsque le montage auto fonctionnait dans thunar, tu aurais eu le même message.

dmesg ca dit quoi quand tu branche ta clé?

Si tu as genlop tu as possibilité de voir l'historique des maj.

----------

